# [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen



## Chrismettal (16. Mai 2010)

*[ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Hey,

ich habe windows neuinstalliert und konnte im nachinein den Ordner "Windows.old" und die unterordner "Users" und darin den unterordner "[mein name]" nicht löschen, sie werden weiterhin angezeigt, aber bei einem löschversucht kommt die typischer fehlermeldung 

Das element befindet sich nichtmehr in C:\.
überprüfen sie den Ort und wiederholen sie den Vorgang.

ich habe ein 64Bit system, deswegen fällt Unlocker weg.
Abgesicherter modus hat nichts gebracht.
und Powershell sowie CMD haben auch nichts genützt.

weiss irgendjemand wie ich diese ******** Ordner entfernen kann ?
danke im vorraus 

Greetz Chris


----------



## laurens (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Installiere noch einmal, aber mit Formatieren des Laufwerks (vorher die Daten sichern, die du brauchst). Das ist die einzig saubere Lösung.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Tut mir leid aber das kommt überhaupt nicht in frage ^^


----------



## Whitey (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Hi,

Hast du es schon mal Tools versucht wie das hier:

Bleeping Computer Downloads: Pocket KillBox

Oder das:

_____GrubleTrang Corporation_____

Es gibt noch jede menge anderer Tools, bin bisher meine Datein immer losgeworden.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

danke aber nein, beides funktioniert nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Mach einen Rechtsklik auf den Ordner dann auf Einstellungen auf den Reiter Sicherheit und dann rechts weiter unten auf Bearbeiten. Dort kannst du die Zugrifsrechte steuern, also nur lesen, oder und schreiben........dort machst du eine Harken bei Löschen in der ersten Spalte wo oben steht "Zulassen". Ist ein bischen tricki.


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Da ist kein "Löschen" eintrag, die einzi9gen nicht aktivierten häkchen sind 
schreiben
und
Spezielle berechtigungen, beides aktiviert und probiert, kein resultat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Entfernen des Windows.old-Ordners, der generiert wird, wenn Sie eine benutzerdefinierte Installation von Windows Vista so durchführen


----------



## Chrismettal (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

hm.. nichts gebracht, ganz im gegenteil, jetzt befinden sich weitere unterordner in meim Benutzerkonto in Windows.old
darunter Appdata , Roaming , Securom , Userdata, und darin dann komige zeichen als Datei
"ЃϵϳЅЂϿϽϯІχϯπρЂϻϵЉЃϵϳЅ "


----------



## amdintel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

wohl nen Virus drauf ?
Windows.old ist kein Benutzter Konto 


das geht deshalb nicht  weil geloggt ist und was geoggt ist kann man nicht so löschen
erstell  dir nimm eine Linux Live CD oder Parted Magic boot  CD 
den PC damit von DVD booten
Daten Übersicht der HDD LW C: wählen 
von da kannste dann Windows.old mit löschen das Verz-

PS diese dollen Wunder Help Seiten sind meinst nicht sonderlich hilfreich ,
ich habe so einiges auf meine weise weg gehauen aus Windows was gespart war 
u.a habe ich jetzt meine eigenen Benutzter Bilder *g* guck  ohne den MS vorgegeben 
mist


----------



## Tripplx (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Ich kann dieses Programm empfehlen: DelinvFile - Utility for Deleting Invalid Files and Folders

Ich hatte heute genau das selbe Problem, das ich einen Ordner nicht mehr löschen konnte, mit der selben Fehlermeldung. Mit diesem Programm hat es geklappt.


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

Ich habe bereits Linux auf eine 2. Platte installiert 
ich werd heute mal probieren damit den ordner zu löschen, also aus Linux heraus
falls es nicht klappt probier ich dein Tool Tripplx ^^

nebenbei, ich suche ein tool womit ich aus windows heraus auf meine Linux platte zugreiffen kann 
und wie kann ich es hinbekommen das windows standartmässig bootet ? als standart bottet linux wenn ichs nich extra auswähle (in Msconfig ist linux nicht eingetragen, sons hätt ich das auch allein gekonnt)
danke im vorraus


----------



## amdintel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

ja von Linux geht das ,
 den File  Manager einfach starten,
für so was braucht man kein extra Umstands  Tool
 das macht man einfach und unkompliziert mit einer Linux Live Boot CD  schnell  weg,
dann ist der fall erledigt,  in der reg.dat und co ist das old.verz nicht eingetragen daher 
kann man das sorglos killen , das blockt halt nur Windows weil Windows denkt das 
wäre was wichtiges 
lösch aber nicht zu viel weg nur die old Verz.wenn es nicht genau weiß.

booten das kann man nicht hin bekommen so bald ein 2. BS installiert ist kommt immer ein Bootmanger und den kann man einstellen 
1. Windows 
2. Linux

u.a.  hier noch ein klar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Chrismettal (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [ Win7 ] "die datei befindet sich nichtmehr ..."   Ordner lässt sich nicht Löschen*

ich konnte jetzt aus linux heraus den ordner Problemlos löschen danke ^^

ob der in windows auch weg bleibt werde ich heute noch sehen ^^

ehm, es geht mir nicht beim booten drum das immer nur windows startet, sondern das falls ich nichts drücke windows autmatisch startet, zurzeit startet automatisch Linux


----------

